# Broccoli salad and no bacon!



## xmascarol1 (Feb 2, 2008)

I had left over steamed broccoli from supper.  So I mixed up a quick broccoli salad that can marinate in the fridge til tomorrow.  Well I used the broccoli, half an onion from the fridge, 1/2 c celery, 1/2 red sweet pepper, some toasted almonds (instead of peanuts) , some dried cherries, a little mayonaise and a little sour cream, a little sugar and vinegar and then there was not any  bacon to crumble in for that extra flavor.  So I just put in a quarter teaspoon liquid smoke.  You can't even tell there's no bacon.  That stuff's a miracle sometimes.  
Often I put it in some pork barbeque that I haven't cooked over the grill and it fools everyone. If you don't have that in the cupboard, get yourself a little bottle.


----------



## bethzaring (Feb 2, 2008)

try adding a bit of shredded aged cheddar cheese, or a smoked cheese, for extra flavor


----------



## gawillow (Feb 14, 2008)

Sounds good. I've got some leftovers in the fridge!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 14, 2008)

The cheese is a good idea, and I have a bottle of smoke in the fridge, love the stuff!


----------

